# Jeff Phiilips 180+ non-typ 10/21/07



## Jeff Phillips

Wow what a hunt on Sunday!!!

Al has already told the story, but here goes again:

I had a banquet that I had to attend in Reno on Saturday night, so I missed opening day for the 1st time ever.

I flew in at 1:20, hopped in the truck and headed for the club. I had my clothes and Shawn had brought my other gear for me.

When I got there everyone was talking about how I had not missed much, the deer were not moving. I changed clothes, checked to see where everyone was heading in to hunt, and went to scout a creek bottom. I looked it over until about 6:00 and headed to a ladder that was in the thinned pines, closer to my truck.

About 45 minutes before dark I heard a little movement, then a deep grunt, then antlers lightly hitting together. I got real nervous! He was in some real thick stuff behind me. If he came out to my right I would be busted as my scent was blowing right up the shooting lane. He popped out at 25 yards.....to my left

I did not take any time counting points or judging him. He was DRT

I have not whooped and hollered over a buck in 20+ years, but I did last night!

He is a very solid 10 with a very rough green gross typical of 164.

Add in 10 stickers that are over 1" at 17 5/8". 

For a gross green of 182 7/8 non typical, 4" of deductions brings him in around 178 net!

These scores are rough, all we had was a 1" carpenters tape.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Again!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I have 30 shots of him!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Congratulations Jeff. That right there is the "MAN"!!


----------



## Al33

WHAT A HOSS!!!! I'm tickld for you Jeff!!!


----------



## Hoss

I believe I'd be whooping too.  Great buck Jeff.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## ultramag

Congratulations Jeff...What an incredible buck!!!!! You brought that Nevada luck right on to Georgia...He is absolutely Beautiful


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Back


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Right side


----------



## seabear2

sweet


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## WSB

Congrats Jeff on a awesome buck!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Thanks guys!


----------



## BIGABOW

Wow Congrats On That Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Al33 said:


> WHAT A HOSS!!!!


Pretty big deer too  

Congrast on a GREAT deer


----------



## Glenn

Congrats! 

When it happens .... it happens doesn't it!


----------



## elfiii

Congratulations Jeff! That is a buck of a lifetime right there. I know it makes you feel great! Enjoy.


----------



## rip18

SWEET!!  Congratulations!!!  (So are you planning a trip for opening day next year???)


----------



## Nitro

Jeff, That is one awesome deer from a county that gets no respect. I have a 155" Gross WT from 1982...........still my best to date.

I bow down to you!!!!!!!!!! the last few years "tolliver" County has been very good to you!

Congrats Sir!!!!!!!!!!!

AG


----------



## StriperAddict

Nice one Jeff, congrats!  Great pics also


----------



## Buck

Gotta love that one...  Congrats!!!


----------



## red tail

Jeff, Glad I could be their with ya Wild Man!!!!!


----------



## powder creek farm

*180*

i dont know you jeff but great job that is a deer of a lifetime any where in the country!


----------



## Lloyd72

congrats


----------



## Woody

Great Buck Jeff. -- I would whoop and holler over that one too. -- I hung around waiting to see it until you told Greg GON was coming to take photos.

What kind of story is this? -- You're supposed to tell us how you located his sign --- spent days waiting on the wind to get right --- then slipped into your super scentfree clothing for the kill

Glad you nailed him.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Woody said:


> What kind of story is this? -- You're supposed to tell us how you located his sign --- spent days waiting on the wind to get right --- then slipped into your super scentfree clothing for the kill




Not this time brother

Jessie sat that stand the evening before and saw nothing.

When Shawn and I got to the club for the 1st time this season I found a horseshoe in the dust just outside the gate. He was unlocking the gate and I was doing what 50 year old guys do after riding in the truck for 2 hours I told him then it was going to be my year

I was sweating from walking, smelled like an airplane, had on my Old Spice deodorant from my shower in Reno.

Sometimes you just end up at the right place at the right time!


----------



## camo93

Very Nice deer Jeff... Where was this deer taken???




Jeff Phillips said:


> Wow what a hunt on Sunday!!!
> 
> Al has already told the story, but here goes again:
> 
> I had a banquet that I had to attend in Reno on Saturday night, so I missed opening day for the 1st time ever.
> 
> I flew in at 1:20, hopped in the truck and headed for the club. I had my clothes and Shawn had brought my other gear for me.
> 
> When I got there everyone was talking about how I had not missed much, the deer were not moving. I changed clothes, checked to see where everyone was heading in to hunt, and went to scout a creek bottom. I looked it over until about 6:00 and headed to a ladder that was in the thinned pines, closer to my truck.
> 
> About 45 minutes before dark I heard a little movement, then a deep grunt, then antlers lightly hitting together. I got real nervous! He was in some real thick stuff behind me. If he came out to my right I would be busted as my scent was blowing right up the shooting lane. He popped out at 25 yards.....to my left
> 
> I did not take any time counting points or judging him. He was DRT
> 
> I have not whooped and hollered over a buck in 20+ years, but I did last night!
> 
> He is a very solid 10 with a very rough green gross typical of 164.
> 
> Add in 10 stickers that are over 1" at 17 5/8".
> 
> For a gross green of 182 7/8 non typical, 4" of deductions brings him in around 178 net!
> 
> These scores are rough, all we had was a 1" carpenters tape.


----------



## Arrow3

WTG Jeff!!  ....man, your a bigbuck magnet... ......Awesome deer bud!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

camo93 said:


> Very Nice deer Jeff... Where was this deer taken???



Taliferro County


----------



## Jim Thompson

congrats again Jeff! man you are laying them down these days!!!

of course as always woody will do him proud


----------



## Jody Hawk

*Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's what I'm talking about Jeff Phillips !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one mighty awesome buck my friend !!!!!!!!! 

You mind going with me one day and just standing under the tree?


----------



## camo93

Thats what I was thinking.. Man, Im glad to see this deer come out of Taliaferro County.. I hunt off Hwy 22(Center Hill Church Rd)




Jeff Phillips said:


> Taliferro County


----------



## GA DAWG

Thats a goodun... Looks like with us living so close together.You would have brought him by and let me look at him!!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Jody Hawk said:


> That's what I'm talking about Jeff Phillips !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one mighty awesome buck my friend !!!!!!!!!
> 
> You mind going with me one day and just standing under the tree?





Ain't it the dang truth...


----------



## DRB1313

Awesome Buck!!! Congrats and keep Hootin and Hollerin.


----------



## Astro20

Are you sure your last name isn't Waddell Nice Buck Sir!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

HOLY COW....literally..


----------



## Hunter Haven

Jeff,
Congratulations man
I'm extremely happy for you. Last years deer (or when ever it was??)was a good'un and this years is incredible. I hope your harvest continues through the upcoming years. You just put Taliaferro back on the map.......
Awesome.....
Man, I can't quit...... Incredible harvest and Congratulations once again..............
Haven


----------



## Al33

Jeff will tell you he found that horseshoe in the sand but me thinks he found it somewhere else.


----------



## Greg Tench

Congrats on a sho nuff wallhanger Jeff !!


----------



## bass4fun

Congrats!!  That's something to holler about!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Al33 said:


> Jeff will tell you he found that horseshoe in the sand but me thinks he found it somewhere else.




And the bad thing is, Red Tail wants to borrow it

Get Shawn to tell you how fast he came out of his tree when he heard me hollering! He said he was 30 feet up and only touched the tree twice on the way down

This buck shows a lot of the same characteristics as to 2005 buck (that's him below). There was no 2006 buck for me, 1st time since 1983. I passed a bunch but never saw a shooter. This one made up for it!

Now I need to get Jessie and Sam on a rack buck!

Jody - I'll stand under your tree if you bring biscuits and coffee I could get real lazy now


----------



## Hunter Haven

Can or di ya'll age that deer???? Incredible... although there is no full body pic, that deer doesn't look old
...Just wondering


----------



## whitetaco02

Congrats man. I know you feel relieved now that the pressure is off your shoulders!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hunter Haven said:


> Can or di ya'll age that deer???? Incredible... although there is no full body pic, that deer doesn't look old
> ...Just wondering



We have not aged him yet. He was 190# live weight and very thick, looked mature on the hoof. Course I didn't look at him to long, he popped out at 25 yards

His neck measured 23", tarsals were not stained at all.


----------



## Hunter Haven

Jeff Phillips said:


> We have not aged him yet. He was 190# live weight and very thick, looked mature on the hoof. Course I didn't look at him to long, he popped out at 25 yards
> 
> His neck measured 23", tarsals were not stained at all.


****
Good deal Jeff... just wondering..... Good genes for sure!!


----------



## Jeff.Cronic

Congrats from Greene good looking deer. I would be yelling also.


----------



## Bruz

Jeff Phillips said:


> And the bad thing is, Red Tail wants to borrow it
> 
> Get Shawn to tell you how fast he came out of his tree when he heard me hollering! He said he was 30 feet up and only touched the tree twice on the way down



I'll wait til Shawn gets it and then steal the horseshoe from him 

I've already seen how he rides a 4 wheeler and don't think I want to see him climb a tree. 

Congratulations again Jeff on an incredible Taliaferro Buck. 

Robert


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Jeff,*

Congrats, beautiful buck....


----------



## hookedonbass

Great deer Jeff! I remember seeing pictures of the buck you killed in '05 and that was the first thing I thought about when I saw the pictures of this one. They were definitely kin!

Congrats


----------



## Nicodemus

Congrats Jeff! Sho-nuff big buck!!


----------



## BirdDawg

Great buck........he's a dandy for sure!


----------



## Snakeman

Congratulations, Jeff.  Fantastic buck!!!

Jeff shot the man (after flying in) from Reno. 

Maybe a new hit in the making?

The Snakeman


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Thanks everyone!

Here are a few more pics I have just resized.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Another odd angle


----------



## Arrow3

Jeff?

Any idea this buck was there?  Anyone else saw him? How far did he run when you shot him??


----------



## Jeff Phillips

one more of the brows


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Arrow3 said:


> Jeff?
> 
> Any idea this buck was there?  Anyone else saw him? How far did he run when you shot him??



I was all over him 2 years ago (saw him twice), only found a little sign last year and Red Tail was going to hunt him but never really got on him. Another member had seen him during a scouting trip.

He was DRT, quartering to me shot into the front of the shoulder at 25 yards. It was pretty nasty

He don't look like he would weigh 190# from the pic, but the rack makes the body look small! He had also hung by his antlers over night in the cooler, before we took the pics.


----------



## The Buck Wizard

That's the kind of Cat Daddy I'm looking for !! Congrats, awesome rack!


----------



## SELFBOW

I hate to say it but......
that buck ain't an inch over 177.
congrats anyway
maybe next time you will get a booner.....


----------



## biggtruxx

very very very very nice buck... congrats..........


oh yeah did i say very nice?


----------



## wildlands

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## jason308

What a stud of a buck.....Congratulations Jeff!!!!!


----------



## Headshot

CONGRATULATIONS!  Great trophy!


----------



## meriwether john

What a monster. congrats Jeff he is awesome!!!


----------



## Michael

Taliferro County!  He must have gotten lost from here in Hancock. Great Buck!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

1 more angle then off to bed!


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Who could ever get tired of looking at that.... My gosh. Where's my GREEN WITH ENVY smilie...


----------



## red tail

Bruz said:


> I'll wait til Shawn gets it and then steal the horseshoe from him
> 
> I've already seen how he rides a 4 wheeler and don't think I want to see him climb a tree.
> 
> Congratulations again Jeff on an incredible Taliaferro Buck.
> 
> Robert



How big a boy are ya?


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Jeff, Great story and great buck!  Congrats man!


----------



## miller

That's a stud! Congrats.....


----------



## huntnnut

Awesome, buck Jeff.......Congrats!  You gotta love those kickers on the G-2's....


----------



## UGAalum13

Awesome buck!  Way to go man!


----------



## Randy

Congrats.  It's better to be lucky than good any day.


----------



## rex upshaw

simply awesome....jeff, you are a stud.


----------



## Jasper

Wow, wow, wow! Congrats Jeff on one incredible buck! Just amazing. WTG!


----------



## marknga

WOW! Congrats on a McDaddy of Buck! 

Man what a way to start the season..............
You have set that bar high now!

Congrats Jeff on a super buck!

Mark

(ps Can I borrow that horseshoe? Looks like I might be far down the list so y'all be gentle with and don't use up all the luck.)


----------



## leo

*Way to go Jeff*

Congrats on your trophy deer, and thanks for sharing him with us


----------



## Uncle T

Way to go Jeff! You deserve it!


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Dang Jeff!  What a hog!

Congratulations


----------



## Paymaster

Awesome Buck !!!!!!! That rack has some real character. Congrats and thanks for sharing the story and pix.


----------



## Trizey

You da man!!  Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Handgunner

Ok, it's time you handed over that horseshoe!!! 

Nice buck, Jeff!!!

*having flashbacks of last year when I said the same thing!*


----------



## Model70

*Great Buck>>>>>*

Toliver County has a long history of producing BIG BUCKs.

Jeff has done it 2 years in row 8-0

Did I mention I need 2 members on our Toliver Club ???


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Wow !!!
We'll be looking for your pics in next months' GON.


----------



## Wetzel

Great deer.

Congratulations.


----------



## charlieman

congrats on a awesome buck.  Ok someone has got to say it.  he woulda been a good un next year


----------



## Dub

Great buck.

Congrats on getting him.


----------



## DSGB

Only one word comes to mind.............Freaknasty!
Awesome buck!! Congratulations! I'da been hollerin' too!


----------



## Spooner

*Awesome Buck!!!*

That's one of them there Big Daddy Rabbits!!! I'll take you to the Waffle House for an All-Star breakfast if you'll stand under my treestand. Congats!!!! Enjoy him and the rest of your season.


----------



## striper commander

That's one awesome buck, you never know when they might appear.


----------



## Al White

MAN that's a big un! Congrats Jeff!!


----------



## Michael Lee

Awesome buck Jeff!

ml


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

Congrats Jeff on a Great Buck!!!! Tim


----------



## Just BB

Awesome thang that is. Way to go Jeff


----------



## kevincox

What a great buck! I know you are still on cloud #9 right now. It sure will make the rest of your season fun and relaxing!


----------



## Swampslayr

UNREAL!!! Great deer... Looks like a good GON cover buck to me!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Wanted to share the tell of the tape.

I had way too much help when I was trying to tape him and I only had a 1" carpenter's tape. So we could see some movement up or down.

Here are some deminsions:

Inside 17"
Beams are 23 4/8
G1 6 2/8......5 5/8
G2 9.............9 4/8
G3 9 1/8......9 3/8
G4 7 3/8......6 3/8

H1 6 3/8......5 4/8
H2 4 4/8......4 3/8
H3 5.............4 7/8
H4 4 2/8......4 3/8

Total Typical Gross is 165 7/8

10 Non Typical points at 17 5/8

Gross 183 4/8

Looks like we will be able to get a better (1/4" tape) score on him tomorrow.


----------



## FX Jenkins

deer of a lifetime...


----------



## SAM SCOTT

Any Food Plots???


----------



## Jeff Phillips

SAM SCOTT said:


> Any Food Plots???




Yes, he was heading to a Buck Forage Oats/Wheat/Austrian Pea patch when I got him.

Our plots have struggled through the summers for the last 2 years, but there is a pretty good Duranna/IWC patch that is right near the middle of his core area. 

We plant the Pennington mixes for most of our plots and have for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## DDD

Jeff,

Wow man!!  Just WOW!!

Buck of a lifetime for sure!

Super Big CONGRATS!!!


----------



## GR81

That thars one o dem cactus deer! Head full o thorns it would appear.

Congrats Jeff. Never met you but my nephew Shawn talks about you an awful lot. So much so that your practically family.


----------



## bull0ne

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## dutchman

Congratulations, Jeff. That is an awesome buck.


----------



## Spotlite

Man what a hoss, congrats Jeff.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Awesome, awesome buck!


----------



## Nitro

Congrats again on a dandy Buck. I started hunting Whitetails in Taliaferro County- 1978 near Sharon, GA......... 

We had many wonderful hunts on that little 110 acre lease.


----------



## Keith48

Congrats, Jeff! Awesome buck, brother!


----------



## Branchminnow

nice un right there.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Anyone know an official scorer?

I would like to get am official score on him, I was conservative with my measurements and 185 makes the 5 year book.

Let me know!


----------



## bubbabuck

Jeff....Huge congrats again my friend.....that is a PIG for sure !!!!

Give Mr. John Bowers a shout......he is an official B&C scorer and the man knows his stuff !.....He scored mine from IL. last year and I really enjoyed picking his brain during the process....


----------



## Jake Allen

One more time Jeff.
Congratulations..you da man!
What a deer.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Wow what a buck.  Contrats to you.

Darrell


----------



## DAWG1419

Great deer and a wonderful story. Congrats to da man


----------



## hpurvis

Wow. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kevincox

Jeff, Are the other club members getting jealous yet? It seems your taking all the big bucks.


----------



## Gadget

Just saw this Jeff, congrats on another great buck........ Got the Big Daddy Rabbit this time..


----------



## pnome

Wow Jeff. I hadn't see this until now.  Congrats!


----------



## Smokey

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have 30 shots of him!



Why did you only take 30 pictures?
Thats a great buck.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Thats The Freak Nasty Buck, What A Site He Must Of Been Walking In! I Would Have Passed Out For Sure.


----------



## Ace1313

You headed to Bama yet to get another?


----------



## skeeterbit

wow very nice buck congrats!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ace1313 said:


> You headed to Bama yet to get another?



Thanks for all the congrats guys. I heard from Woody that he might be ready for Christmas! Planning to get him offically scored then.

Ace - I have been hunting over there but the rut has been seriously off schedule???

I will stay after them in North Bama until mid Jan. Then I head down to my buddies farm near Selma for 1 more round of chasing


----------



## Hoyt man

wow what a buck!! you done good jeff....you are the man!


----------



## Ace1313

Have they been affected by the drought? I have found they were two weeks late on my N. Ga property(Ballground) I believe due to the drought, lack of forage (acorns), and the continued building may have screwed them up. I may be interested in a club in Bama if you know of any with openings give me a hollar.


----------



## tail_slider3d

awesome deer!!  Maybe its the pictures but the deer doesnt really look like a 180 class buck.  Just at a glance I would net him at about 160


----------



## Jeff Phillips

tail_slider3d said:


> awesome deer!!  Maybe its the pictures but the deer doesnt really look like a 180 class buck.  Just at a glance I would net him at about 160



The typical frame grosses around 165 7/8 as a 10 point, about 4 inches of deductions. He has 10 non-typical stickers that are over an inch that add another 17 5/8. So he grosses 183 and nets 177 as a non-typical.

Inside 17"
Beams are 23 4/8
G1 6 2/8......5 5/8
G2 9.............9 4/8
G3 9 1/8......9 3/8
G4 7 3/8......6 3/8

H1 6 3/8......5 4/8
H2 4 4/8......4 3/8
H3 5.............4 7/8
H4 4 2/8......4 3/8

Total Typical Gross is 165 7/8

10 Non Typical points at 17 5/8

Gross 183 4/8


----------



## jrpace25

Awesome one!


----------



## Eddy M.

monster deer Jeff


----------



## fishphillips

great buck; glad to see a Phillips that can kill a big one I always blow the shot!! Buck fever  congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

